# An interesting article about tipping



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/24/opinion/tipping.html


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/24/opinion/tipping.html


Generally leave 30%? NOT!

My two cents.
?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

30%. nope.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/t...omen-are-the-most-generous-tippers-2019-10-24
That's the conclusion of a working paper released this week, co-authored by University of Chicago economist John List and published by the Becker Friedman Institute for Economics at the University of Chicago.

?Uber customers tip on just 16% of rides, the paper concluded after analyzing 40 million rides. However, the average tip is $3.11, or one quarter of their fare.


----------

